# GT: GAME 2 - Toronto Raptors @ ORLANDO MAGIC (4.22.08)



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

@









Toronto Raptors (0-1) vs. Orlando Magic (1-0)

7:30 PM EST, Amway Arena

*Toronto Raptors*




































Ford/Parker/Bargnani/Bosh/Nesterovic

*Orlando Magic*




































Nelson/Evans/Turkoglu/Lewis/Howard

Sportsline Preview



> ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) - The Toronto Raptors tinkered with their starting lineup and tried a few new plays early in their first-round playoff opener against the Orlando Magic.
> 
> The result? After 12 minutes and a barrage of Magic 3-pointers, they were down 43-23, and all but out of it with three quarters left. But Raptors coach Sam Mitchell doesn't think their 114-100 loss Sunday had anything to do with the changes.
> 
> ...







:cheers:




*GO MAGIC!*


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

sorry about yesterday... i was celebrating a very special day and couldn't get near a computer to make the GT, but i did watch the game at a bar. ORLANDO dominated that game and can hopefully repeat all the way to a sweep... it's great to see the MAGIC get a postseason win with hopes of actually advancing to the next round(it's been way too long).


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

It is very important to keep our home court advantage.
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah Im kinda worried about this one...hopefully we wont let our guard down cuz I believe that we will be able to steal a game in Toronto


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

This is game Toronto has to come out and play the type of basketball we're capable of playing, or.. we'll lose the series.

Let's hope that moron Sam Mitchell changed his game plan (probably too much to ask)..

because packing it in the paint and leaving shooters sure worked on one of the best shooting teams in the league.. :|


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm gunna be at that game tonight. I cant wait.
Magic gotta keep it up!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

:rant: man Im jealous. I got an exam that starts @ 7pm so im prolly at least gonna miss the first half.......so much bull****


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

can anyone give me streaming link for the game?


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

Babir said:


> can anyone give me streaming link for the game?


Get NBA tv.
Or it'll be on SUN sports, I think.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I have NBA TV at home, but during the game I ll have access only to my pc


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Magic 59 Raptors 57 Halftime


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

you can steam it via audio on espn/nba.com


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We survived a wild game, it was hard to finish off these european floppers but we did that. 
But what concerns me is that how we are giving up big leads and Hedo's and Rashard's 3 point shooting...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Magic win by 1 on a missed Bosh jumper at the buzzer.

respect to the magic fans at the arena, it was bumpin for once, aswell as the team, playing pretty well.

expect a war up north for the next two, if toronto has any hope they'll take them with a full 48minutes of hard play, instead of 36.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought i was watchin a damn soccer match tonight with all of those damn flops. Grow a pair Toronto and play like men on thursday if you guys our want respect. Great win tonight tho.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Like it or not, flopping is part of the game now.

Can someone point out some major instances of these flops? Cause I honestly only saw like two actual flops on us. You guys played a dirty game (THAT IS NOT A SHOT AT YOU GUYS, I love that type of basketball..wish our team had it in them but we're too soft.)

ANYWAYS

What a great game. Just a heartbreaker though.

That was a foul on Dwight at the end.

But we lost because of Sam Mitchells brillaint play call at the end, and just coming out like intimidated *****es in the first quarter, again.

I can now put my homerism aside after having my heart broken, and admit you guys are the better team. 

See you in Toronto. We'll show you how to cheer on a team, and not boo every legit call against our team


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Just remember how Calderon was grabbing Jameer at the end of the game...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

you guys are crazy

toronto players were getting ran like redlights

but it was a good win for the magics


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Flopping our not, Toronto is just getting straight outmuscled. Dwight is averaging 21 RPG and 4 BPG in the first two games! That's insane! The Raps just lack a bruiser down low. They're too much into that European style of play, four guys on the perimeter, and then Kirilenko the entire game and hope the refs take pity.

I realize this last one was a close game, but unless Toronto changes it up a little, they'll be lucky to win a single game of this series.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

DOMINATION

thats how magic rolls

dwight playoff mvp


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm telling you right now and that place was bumping!!!!
We had the crowd going the hole damn game. It was pretty sweet.
Bosh is gotta get an emmy thought outta all of this, because all those flops were pissing everyone off. =/
And it seriously does not help when its 8 on 5.
But its 8 on 5 and the Magic still find a way to win.
Just goes to show how good we are. =]


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

didn't watch the game except for the excerpts that TNT played so i can't comment on the floppage. 

but what i do know is that nestero***** really has shown how great he is in the playoffs


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

great pic, should make another one with Calderon...


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

haha nice....good to see us pull out a win


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

geeze, i'd hate to see the whining and complaining if you guys LOST the game.


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

bigbabyjesus said:


> geeze, i'd hate to see the whining and complaining if you guys LOST the game.


Geeze, I'd love to see Toronto win a game this series. =/
Or maybe even play some defense.

They should spend more time on the practice court, then at the theatre learning all them acting skills.


----------

